# What's your job?



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2018)

So, what do the users on this forum do? 

I'm a marine biologist, apparently. Or at least that's my excuse for having a collection of frozen seawater. 

What about all of you?


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 9, 2018)

I work at an airport.  I fuel airplanes, and stuff. 

No I’m not that guy you see loading the bags on planes at the airlines.  I mostly deal with private aircraft. (Aka rich people)


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 9, 2018)

I enjoy not having to work! Ah ha! Beat that!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 9, 2018)

I have been butcher but changed it recently to simple worker in another company. I have finished Mechanical Engineering and now im waiting for apprenticeship


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I have been butcher but changed it recently to simple worker in another company. I have finished Mechanical Engineering and now im waiting for apprenticeship



Good luck with that next step; I hope you find something you enjoy. C:


----------



## Crimcyan (Jul 9, 2018)

Im doing nothing right now, I'm taking a break for the first time in 14 years after finishing a 2nd year of post secondary. But I am a heavy duty mechanic/operator, and I've also started my gas fitting ticket aswell


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm currently a college student, but I used to work at a major pet corporation where I took care of puppies. I was responsible for feeding and medication, as well as socializing. I also worked in the financial district as well. It was a very rewarding job.


----------



## Folhester (Jul 9, 2018)

Graphic designer in the e-learning field 
Haven't found a way to put some sparkly smutty doggos in my modules yet


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 9, 2018)

This thread is so darling, I have to say. :3

Though slight trolling put aside for a moment..

I currently have work practices at a local warehouse after finishing a whole year at a retail electronics store. This past year I've worked on getting my competence up alongside dealing with my social anxiety and slight phobia of people in general. And my mental and physical health too, for that matter.

I have work practices until the 7th of August, so will be interesting to see what happens next. Getting a full-time job there would be rather interesting.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 9, 2018)

I work full-time in a hardware, lumber, and home design store. On the side I take care of my landlord's mother's chickens. I've only shredded a few of them.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm working in a school as a System Administrator. Maintaining camera systems, servers, and sh*tload of computers daily...


----------



## Scales42 (Jul 9, 2018)

Iam currently working in the marketing department of a small distributor for electronic wares.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> This thread is so darling, I have to say. :3
> 
> Though slight trolling put aside for a moment..
> 
> ...



Good luck.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I work full-time in a hardware, lumber, and home design store. On the side I take care of my landlord's mother's chickens.



and I've seen pics of the sweeties. C:


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 9, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Good luck with that next step; I hope you find something you enjoy. C:



Thank you very much


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm not sure exactly what I am, but my diploma tells me I'm a designer. I work at home and I'm generally restoring damaged photos, creating some art for business cards, ads, book covers, CDs, DVDs, editing videos, drawing pencil portraits and earning extra income from original music streaming royalties and licensing. I'm also getting started with furry art commissions and plan to do music commissions soon.


----------



## Nakita (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm a night shift manufacturer at a gun holster factory. I mostly deal with shipping and packaging. Hopefully I might start up an etsy business soon to earn an extra buck, though.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 9, 2018)

Soon to be Civil Engineer, specialized in Structures and Finite Elements modelization


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 9, 2018)

Gaffer would currently be the closest description


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 10, 2018)

Right now? Simply a housewife and a freelancer. I’m...it’s a long story.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 10, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I have been butcher but changed it recently to simple worker in another company. I have finished Mechanical Engineering and now im waiting for apprenticeship


Is it weird I'm interested in butchery? I just think it'd be great to make some beatiful and tasty cuts of meat to cook up and nom xP


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm unemployed.
I used to be a barista for a very, _very _short period of time, but I got fired.

And that was in 2015. I haven't worked since.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 10, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Good luck.


Thanks. Not sure if I can handle 7+ hours of cargo/wares handling tho.

I kinda prefer a more quiet/relaxed and more intellectually stimulating job. 

Also. What do you mean "I'm a marine biologist, apparently"? 

You just went to work and go "Oh, shit. I guess I am a marine biologist" after a while?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 10, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> and I've seen pics of the sweeties. C:


A couple of them are actually friendly, and not just nice to look at


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Thanks. Not sure if I can handle 7+ hours of cargo/wares handling tho.
> 
> I kinda prefer a more quiet/relaxed and more intellectually stimulating job.
> 
> ...



If you want a stimulating job you might be able to get promoted up the chain to an administrative position. Or you could go to university and get a degree in a subject you find stimulating, with the hope of finding a job in that field. 

I don't really feel like an actual 'marine biologist' because I actually trained as a geologist; so I'm something of a fish out of water. x3 
Things sometimes go very differently to how you expect! But sometimes the surprises are nice.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Thanks. Not sure if I can handle 7+ hours of cargo/wares handling tho.
> 
> I kinda prefer a more quiet/relaxed and more intellectually stimulating job.
> 
> ...



Hah! Do not worry bro! When i was in slaughterhouse i was often working 12h a day 5 days a week in warehouse and let me tell you one thing.
If i could do this i am more than sure you can do it even better


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 10, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Hah! Do not worry bro! When i was in slaughterhouse i was often working 12h a day 5 days a week in warehouse and let me tell you one thing.
> If i could do this i am more than sure you can do it even better


Eh. I feel physically dead. Glad I am losing weight and working on getting some muscles, or I would quit after a week if this was a year ago. xD



Fallowfox said:


> If you want a stimulating job you might be able to get promoted up the chain to an administrative position. Or you could go to university and get a degree in a subject you find stimulating, with the hope of finding a job in that field.
> 
> I don't really feel like an actual 'marine biologist' because I actually trained as a geologist; so I'm something of a fish out of water. x3
> Things sometimes go very differently to how you expect! But sometimes the surprises are nice.


Mhm, true. From a support department in a retail electronics store to warehouse. I didn't think I'd be working here, but eh. Life is weird that way.

I feel like a fish out of water too due to the physical requirements.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Eh. I feel physically dead. Glad I am losing weight and working on getting some muscles, or I would quit after a week if this was a year ago. xD
> 
> 
> Mhm, true. From a support department in a retail electronics store to warehouse. I didn't think I'd be working here, but eh. Life is weird that way.
> ...



Before starting this job i was not in right form to do anything. Now my posture changed only a bit but i am able to lift 102kg anvil from ground without any problem. This job might help you with it


----------



## DecentBadger (Jul 10, 2018)

All these people in the thread with fairly good jobs makes me wonder what went right with you guys, so awesome job!

I currently work in retail, which is looked down upon because it's a dead-end job and I'm only getting a few hours a week, but I live with someone so it's only really important that I'm at least working. I have an associate's degree and a certificate in graphic design, but I also live somewhere super small where you really can't find anything with those degrees. It doesn't help that jobs that are heavy labor-based have caused me to have injuries I've seen doctors for and customer-facing jobs make it difficult to hide my anxiety issues, so I'm made to choose the lesser of 2 evils here.

 I am still trying to do commissions for art and graphic design goodies. I've gone at it for 3 months but only got 4 clients so far (my boyfriend, my mom, her friend, and a tumblr friend), so hopefully I can get more in the future by taking different approaches. I hope for a day in the distant future where I can just work on my art for the rest of my life or at least work somewhere comfortable.


----------



## Saiko (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm a grad student studying computer engineering and machine learning. I should be getting my Master's after this semester and heading into the wild.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 10, 2018)

Er... failed Music Student. Ha...


----------



## Telnac (Jul 10, 2018)

Gameplay and AI programmer


----------



## Galatur René (Jul 12, 2018)

Customer service representative in a customer satisfaction focused environment with the secondary call driver being connection speed (only really important for bonuses). The most important thing is that the customers are happy and that's what customer service _should_ be about.
It's a great job. I'll get $500 worth of language reimbursements for learning other languages if I choose to learn such. That means hopefully I'll get to polish my French and ASL to perfection followed by learning Spanish.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

I take the skin off of apples with my teeth and then swap the skin with another apple's. When it gets to the store and you buy it, you don't even notice the difference!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I take the skin off of apples with my teeth and then swap the skin with another apple's. When it gets to the store and you buy it, you don't even notice the difference!


Fascinating... *looking at an apple amazed*... how?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 12, 2018)

Grocery store cashier... but I have my own groupies.  Customers willing to wait in my line just so I can pack their groceries.  Even if my line is the long one.  Though I've done everything from scrubbing toilets to aerospace composites.  Lots of warehousing, as well.  Earned praise and recommendations for my work.  Though, yes, I've also been fired.  Go fig.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Fascinating... *looking at an apple amazed*... how?


Sheep are excellent nibblers.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 12, 2018)

I work in IT setting up computers, keeping them updated, etc. It's a fun and super easy job I love it. Long hours though 10 hours a day, four days a week.

I'm still in school trying to get a Bachelor's in Computer Science though, so this is really more of a summer job. Ideally I wanna be a programmer when I'm out.


----------



## Joni (Jul 12, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> I'm not sure exactly what I am, but my diploma tells me I'm a designer. I work at home and I'm generally restoring damaged photos, creating some art for business cards, ads, book covers, CDs, DVDs, editing videos, drawing pencil portraits and earning extra income from original music streaming royalties and licensing. I'm also getting started with furry art commissions and plan to do music commissions soon.


You need a business card and instead of the job there's "I'm not sure exactly what I am"


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I take the skin off of apples with my teeth and then swap the skin with another apple's. When it gets to the store and you buy it, you don't even notice the difference!



I am terrified.


----------



## Joni (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Dreva (Jul 12, 2018)

Currently working on my family's small retail business. We sell computer hardware and spare parts, and electronic equipment. 

I'm going to continue my study for post-graduate degree next year however and busy preparing for it.


----------



## Zamietka (Jul 12, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> I'm not sure exactly what I am, but my diploma tells me I'm a designer. I work at home and I'm generally restoring damaged photos, creating some art for business cards, ads, book covers, CDs, DVDs, editing videos, drawing pencil portraits and earning extra income from original music streaming royalties and licensing. I'm also getting started with furry art commissions and plan to do music commissions soon.


ahh that would be a dream job of mine, except for the music part :3 restoring damaged photos sounds really cool too

well for now I'm just stuck behind receptionist desk, at least it pays relatively well for someone with no experience that does nothing


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

Perhaps a serious post?

I'm in Industrial Services. It's a broad term that encompasses the utilization of all sorts of specialized equipment to aid the SAGD bitumen production facility that contracts my company, make their bitumen/oil.

Generally (at least on this site) we deal with:

- Cleaning and removal of materials from vessels, systems, and the environment.

- Locating and daylighting utility lines buried underground that are too delicate to surface with heavy machinery.

- High pressure water blasting, and automated 3D-cleaning utilizing high pressure water or GAMA-jetting with chemicals to soften and remove debris where work conditions aren't reasonably safe enough for personnel to perform work.

- Venting/Purging/Vaccing sour/explosive materials and gasses from sour processes for maintenance once they are isolated from live systems.

- Scrubbing of sour gasses utilizing chemicals and an H2S Scrubbing unit.

- High pressure line moleing, stinging, pencil lining, and reeling to clear plugged lines.

- Moving solids and fluids around site utilizing vac trucks.

- Chemical injection cleaning of heat-exchangers and vapor systems using boiling hot corrosives. (My current job. I was recently promoted <3 I get to breathe air that doesn't come in a bottle now!)

Basically if it's poisonous, explosive, can cut you in half in the blink of an eye, dissolves you entirely while boiling your skin, sticky, slimy, or grungy: I'm your guy.

Another way to put it is if it's a problem in an oilsands plant and it isn't insulating, pipefitting, electrical work, high angle work, or radiology, my company is probably the solution. I guarantee I'll think of like 5 other things we do as soon as I post this reply, but you get the idea.


----------



## pandasayori (Jul 12, 2018)

Retail worker who is mentally / emotionally exhausted with retail after nearly a year;;; Originally planned on being an assistant language teacher (ALT) in Japan after graduating college, but now I work retail. Currently saving up for certification course to teach English as a second language.


----------



## MadXStitcher (Jul 13, 2018)

I do YouTube and Twitch.  Last winter, I closed down a hobby shop I owned, because I wanted to focus less on selling hobbies and more on actually creating something, and moved to making videos full time.

It's the summer though, and this has historically been the toughest part of the year for me, video-production-wise.  I just don't feel like sitting under hot lights for 12 hours a day, in a sweaty chair when it's 95° out.  My CPU wants to melt, I want to melt, and nobody's happy.  I've kind of put my streams on hiatus for the time being, and am relying on pre-recorded content to get me through July and August.


----------



## Lawkbutt (Jul 13, 2018)

I work at a memory care unit. It involves taking care of people with dementia and alzheimer's.


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 14, 2018)

Freelance designer and artist.
Current freelance gig is a NASA project.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

I have no job.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 14, 2018)

DecentBadger said:


> All these people in the thread with fairly good jobs makes me wonder what went right with you guys, so awesome job!
> 
> I currently work in retail, which is looked down upon because it's a dead-end job and I'm only getting a few hours a week, but I live with someone so it's only really important that I'm at least working. I have an associate's degree and a certificate in graphic design, but I also live somewhere super small where you really can't find anything with those degrees. It doesn't help that jobs that are heavy labor-based have caused me to have injuries I've seen doctors for and customer-facing jobs make it difficult to hide my anxiety issues, so I'm made to choose the lesser of 2 evils here.
> 
> I am still trying to do commissions for art and graphic design goodies. I've gone at it for 3 months but only got 4 clients so far (my boyfriend, my mom, her friend, and a tumblr friend), so hopefully I can get more in the future by taking different approaches. I hope for a day in the distant future where I can just work on my art for the rest of my life or at least work somewhere comfortable.


Good luck! I have two degrees—Graphic Design and Creative writing and English and guess where the majority of my work experience is? Retail. You know why I have a hard time finding "real" jobs?

Retail goes "why are you here with your education?" and things in my fields go "you don't have enough related experience." Except where I live isn't very...design or writing-centric. :/ Trust me, I have applied to _every single one_ in the entire city. The closest people I can get to bite want me an hour and a half away, or to move to the capitol 2 hours away. If I'm moving two hours away I might as well move closer to my wife's family, where their town is so up and coming you basically shout out the window for a job and you'll get one apparently. Seriously I visited for a weekend and got three offers. Three. Just because I was "related" to a regular customer.

However I've managed to net enough this week with the comms I was able to scrounge I can pay 3 of my bills so far! Granted the last two I have left are about $600 worth but at this rate I should be able to make most of it. I had to quit without a job lined up, paid all my bills for this month, and planned on living off of my wife's savings for a bit. So sometimes, you just have to get lucky I guess. If you ever need to chat, I understand what you're going through.


----------



## Pheanir (Jul 15, 2018)

Legal and notary assistant here, but looking forward to studying cognitive science.


----------



## Kangaloon (Jul 15, 2018)

I work in live entertainment. AKA backstage stuff for live events like theatre, dance, concerts, theme parks, all that. I mostly work with video projectors but also do some audio and painting too


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 15, 2018)

Currently looking for a job; but I have a good feeling about the job I had to take an exam for: library circulation clerk.
I've had a LOT of different jobs in the past including being a security guard, professional baker and cake decorator, car saleswoman, worked in deli and produce, as well as an administrative assistant. Guess you could say I like expanding my work skills?


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 15, 2018)

I did have a job a couple months back, but I left it. My job now is college, and I am sticking to that right now going into library science.


----------



## Murphy (Jul 15, 2018)

I do dog training and I spin fire poi for events and stuff some times. It’s fun! I also work at a restaurant but only cause it’s good extra money and it’s in the same plaza as my dog job. Once I get my lappy top fixed I’m going to try and focus on digital art in my spare time. Hopefully it all works out.


----------



## Murphy (Jul 15, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> I did have a job a couple months back, but I left it. My job now is college, and I am sticking to that right now going into library science.


What is library science exactly? :O That sounds interesting.


----------



## Murphy (Jul 15, 2018)

Kangaloon said:


> I work in live entertainment. AKA backstage stuff for live events like theatre, dance, concerts, theme parks, all that. I mostly work with video projectors but also do some audio and painting too


What’s your favorite/most memorable event so far? :3


----------



## Kangaloon (Jul 15, 2018)

Murphy said:


> What’s your favorite/most memorable event so far? :3



Oh gosh they're all memorable in their ways, mostly because every show is actually a disaster Lmao! I've never worked an event that ran 100% smoothly. 

It's always a good fun time when the projectors die in the middle of the show, and there's just a blue screen or worse, a windows home screen showing in front of a live audience xD Some of my more stressful moments have been troubleshooting computer systems in the middle of a performance and trying to get it up and working ASAP

I guess my favorite is one musical that I ran audio on, a bunch of my friends were in it and it was a relatively nice experience with only a few minor problems. I was just really proud of my friends on stage and I have a lot of happy memories from that one!


----------



## Simo (Jul 15, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> So, what do the users on this forum do?
> 
> I'm a marine biologist, apparently. Or at least that's my excuse for having a collection of frozen seawater.
> 
> What about all of you?



Don't believe him! He's actually a very attractive swimsuit model. 



AppleButt said:


> I work at an airport.  I fuel airplanes, and stuff.
> 
> No I’m not that guy you see loading the bags on planes at the airlines.  I mostly deal with private aircraft. (Aka rich people)



A-ha! And so I found the person who lost my luggage at O'Hare...finally! 

~

Me, I work at a large university library, supervising student staff at the main desk, and helping users with disabilities, and various other library things. Oddly, though working in a library is typically pretty quiet, it can get a lot nosier than one thinks, especially the main desk, and 'learning commons' areas, where all the public computers/group study areas are. But it's a great environment, to work at a University of some 40,000 students; there's a huge deal of diversity, and I love to hear people's story's of the places they are from, and am happy to see so many people of various background, religions and nationalities getting along.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 15, 2018)

I work at a car dealership. I keep the online photos of our inventory updated.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 16, 2018)

I am a nurse.

I work in a forensic mental hospital.

I am basically Nurse Ratched, IRL.


----------



## Simo (Jul 16, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I am a nurse.
> 
> I work in a forensic mental hospital.
> 
> I am basically Nurse Ratched, IRL.



Uh, oh! And here's me, that relates a lot more to Jack Nicholson, in that film. You're not gonna get me to take any of those damn pills!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Uh, oh! And here's me, that relates a lot more to Jack Nicholson, in that film. You're not gonna get me to take any of those damn pills!



Whelp, you're free to refuse. Unless you're Qawi'd of course. Then its an IM injection for you whether you like it or not.

And Mr. McMurphy was an obnoxious malingerer. We get them all the time because mental hospitals are a much cushier place to serve out  a sentence than prison. Sometimes we can document their behaviors and prove they're faking it. Sometimes we can't and we're stuck with em. And also like Mr. McMurphy many of them make the mistake of making plea of not guilty by reason of insanity and then discover once they get here that that means they wont be released until the doctors deem their mental illness to be in remission and that they are no longer a danger to society. Which more often than not means they'll be stuck there longer than if they just served normal prison sentence.

Never take a not guilty by reason of insanity plea people. That's my advice to you all. <;


----------



## Simo (Jul 16, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Whelp, you're free to refuse. Unless you're Qawi'd of course. Then its an IM injection for you whether you like it or not.
> 
> And Mr. McMurphy was an obnoxious malingerer. We get them all the time because mental hospitals are a much cushier place to serve out  a sentence than prison. Sometimes we can document their behaviors and prove they're faking it. Sometimes we can't and we're stuck with em. And also like Mr. McMurphy many of them make the mistake of making plea of not guilty by reason of insanity and then discover once they get here that that means they wont be released until the doctors deem their mental illness to be in remission and that they are no longer a danger to society. Which more often than not means they'll be stuck there longer than if they just served normal prison sentence.
> 
> Never take a not guilty by reason of insanity plea people. That's my advice to you all. <;



Thanks, nurse. I'll bear this in mind!

Odd, despite all the talk these days about depression, therapy, medications, and how much less stigma is attached to mental health, and seeking help, one thing I have noted that is still not openly discussed:

Mental hospitals, and what it is like to be in one. Of all the pieces in the NYT, on television,  and all around the media, it's something I have hardly ever seen discussed, and seems to remain a rather taboo topic.


----------



## malibu (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm a video editor, graphic designer, and web developer rolled into the job title of Multimedia Specialist. I film/edit/color correct videos, create motion graphics, design logos, develop print material, design web UI/UX, code the layouts, and do front end/back end coding.

I also doodle cartoon animals on the side.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm a manager at a pet store. Retail is pretty horrible but they pay pretty well.

Never realized how lazy people are till I started working there. Instead of doing research on an animal they want they get it, find out how hard it is to take care of it, then want to get rid of it. Someone left a rabbit in our store and just left. People are pretty terrible.


----------



## Divide (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm a grad student studying information systems and technology. But I'm currently working as a co-owner of my family member's company.


----------



## SwirlyLion (Jul 18, 2018)

I am currently a student studying in Drawing and Painting and New Media Art! I used to work retail at Petsmart! Had to quit for college, didn't have the time to keep up with it!


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheet metal worker and machinist.
Seems I'm one of the only young people left willing to take upon this trade


----------



## raaky-draws (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm a software engineer - at least, until I can get a career as a self-employed electronic music producer off the ground. Started playing with music production software a couple years ago and I really like it, so that's what I want to do long term. It's a long way from here to there though.

On a side note, if anyone needs any melodies composed or weird sound effects created, let me know!


----------



## raaky-draws (Jul 19, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> Sheet metal worker and machinist.
> Seems I'm one of the only young people left willing to take upon this trade



Dang that's ballsy. I took the safe route. Good luck to you!



Rykhoteth said:


> Remember kids: Stay in drugs, don't do school.



Solid advice. I hear big pharma is where all the money is these days.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 19, 2018)

Well, my job title says "Marketing Associate", but... without going into too many details, it's in the financial industry and my main job is sorting out the mess my boss inherited from a previous manager.



Galatur René said:


> Customer service representative in a customer satisfaction focused environment with the secondary call driver being connection speed (only really important for bonuses). The most important thing is that the customers are happy and that's what customer service _should_ be about.



_Should_, yes.  Unfortunately, the closest I've ever gotten to customer service is call center work a few years back and... I've been repeatedly told I got an exceptionally BAD scenario, but rigid protocols and time limits so tight you basically HAD to ignore protocol to make it (5 minutes if it's about phone lines, 10 minutes if it's about broadband - yeah, telecom industry) have pretty much fatally poisoned any perception I have of working customer service, even without involving phone calls.


----------



## Folhester (Jul 20, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> Well, my job title says "Marketing Associate", but... without going into too many details, it's in the financial industry and my main job is sorting out the mess my boss inherited from a previous manager.
> 
> 
> 
> _Should_, yes.  Unfortunately, the closest I've ever gotten to customer service is call center work a few years back and... I've been repeatedly told I got an exceptionally BAD scenario, but rigid protocols and time limits so tight you basically HAD to ignore protocol to make it (5 minutes if it's about phone lines, 10 minutes if it's about broadband - yeah, telecom industry) have pretty much fatally poisoned any perception I have of working customer service, even without involving phone calls.


Lol I know your feel
I'm in the Training Team of a Call Center, and I conceive trainings focused on soft skills, like how to argue better about the product you're selling or how to answer better to objections, in order to ensure a better quality customer service. The employees are supposed to have one hour a week to do these trainings.
3 weeks after a big push, we learn that their teamleaders didn't let them do the training hours cause they'd rather have them sell more lol
So they end up with 100 shitty calls with few sales instead of like 50 quality calls with better conversion rate and customer satisfaction.
No wonder why my Call Center ended up last on a national customer service contest they were so hyped about.


----------



## Whimsycal (Jul 20, 2018)

I am an auditor for the government in my state. I teach economy and accounting at the uni and also work a part time in a beauty salon


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 23, 2018)

"All these people in the thread with fairly good jobs makes me wonder what went right with you guys, so awesome job!

I currently work in retail, which is looked down upon because it's a dead-end job and I'm only getting a few hours a week, but I live with someone so it's only really important that I'm at least working. I have an associate's degree and a certificate in graphic design, but I also live somewhere super small where you really can't find anything with those degrees. It doesn't help that jobs that are heavy labor-based have caused me to have injuries I've seen doctors for and customer-facing jobs make it difficult to hide my anxiety issues, so I'm made to choose the lesser of 2 evils here.

I am still trying to do commissions for art and graphic design goodies. I've gone at it for 3 months but only got 4 clients so far (my boyfriend, my mom, her friend, and a tumblr friend), so hopefully I can get more in the future by taking different approaches. I hope for a day in the distant future where I can just work on my art for the rest of my life or at least work somewhere comfortable."




Skychickens said:


> Good luck! I have two degrees—Graphic Design and Creative writing and English and guess where the majority of my work experience is? Retail. You know why I have a hard time finding "real" jobs?
> 
> Retail goes "why are you here with your education?" and things in my fields go "you don't have enough related experience." Except where I live isn't very...design or writing-centric. :/ Trust me, I have applied to _every single one_ in the entire city. The closest people I can get to bite want me an hour and a half away, or to move to the capitol 2 hours away. If I'm moving two hours away I might as well move closer to my wife's family, where their town is so up and coming you basically shout out the window for a job and you'll get one apparently. Seriously I visited for a weekend and got three offers. Three. Just because I was "related" to a regular customer.
> 
> However I've managed to net enough this week with the comms I was able to scrounge I can pay 3 of my bills so far! Granted the last two I have left are about $600 worth but at this rate I should be able to make most of it. I had to quit without a job lined up, paid all my bills for this month, and planned on living off of my wife's savings for a bit. So sometimes, you just have to get lucky I guess. If you ever need to chat, I understand what you're going through.



 I have a storied educational background. (i.e. Started out for a science major with an art minor, ex-husband stole my tuition money and too me awhile to start back up and then I went for a more of engineering graphics with a minor in psych/development)
So getting a job became a hassle because I kept getting "You don't have a lot of experience with blah." 
I hold a degree in Engineering graphics, art history and I was almost at a flight theory, but scholarships and grants aint what they used to be and student loans was never on the table.
With these degrees, I have worked;
plenty of retail gigs
temporary drafting positions with various petrol-chemical companies (never again)
light construction
home health care giver
hospice care giver
repairing marine propellers at my uncle's shop
clergy for hire
vet tech
dog groomer
teacher (high school special education)
a consulate courier (basically running documents between foreign consulates and state department buildings)
plenty of low level office gigs
a professional body piercer
belly dancer and palm/tarot card reader at at themed club
Bartender and bar manager
Drawing and project archivist
street performer
freakshow performer
a client case manager for a non profit orginaztion (read that as a social worker with out the certification)
And now here I am, at 45, a total mess of anxiety and a freelance bum (as my dad calls me) I guess my point is that ANY JOB IS A REAL JOB. You put in the hours, you do the work, get paid and deal with the bullshit that comes with the job; therefor it's a real job.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 23, 2018)

None. I'm fucking unemployed and it sucks.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 23, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> "All these people in the thread with fairly good jobs makes me wonder what went right with you guys,


I dunno. I just graduated highschool and spent the next few years working bullshit jobs til I finally got into the trade. Aint even gone to college yet. When I do it'll be a trade school and not some university


----------



## Nihles (Jul 24, 2018)

Rimna said:


> None. I'm fucking unemployed and it sucks.


Yeah. It does suck. The last time I lost my job I was panicked about where to go or what would happen to me while being too depressed to do anything about it. It's tough to get through, I hope you find something good soon.


----------



## Nihles (Jul 24, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> "All these people in the thread with fairly good jobs makes me wonder what went right with you guys, so awesome job!
> 
> I guess my point is that ANY JOB IS A REAL JOB. You put in the hours, you do the work, get paid and deal with the bullshit that comes with the job; therefor it's a real job.



To be honest I am not sure what went right either. I went to a trade/technical school and the friends I made there referred me to a cushy job in my field. I work in Hazardous materials compliance, so mostly i just put stickers on stuff people aren't supposed to drink and wait around to answer esoteric questiobs about the code of federal regulations.

I totally agree about all jobs are real jobs; you might even be learning social, administrative or professional skills without realizing it.


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 24, 2018)

Nihles said:


> To be honest I am not sure what went right either. I went to a trade/technical school and the friends I made there referred me to a cushy job in my field. I work in Hazardous materials compliance, so mostly i just put stickers on stuff people aren't supposed to drink and wait around to answer esoteric questiobs about the code of federal regulations.
> 
> I totally agree about all jobs are real jobs; you might even be learning social, administrative or professional skills without realizing it.


Not at all sure what went right for me other than having a connection or two or bills to pay and willing to do just about anything to pay the rent.


----------



## Simo (Jul 24, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> Not at all sure what went right for me other than having a connection or two or bills to pay and willing to do just about anything to pay the rent.



Your list/situation sounds very similar to mine, looking back at all the crazy things I've done, just to stay afloat, and even now, how I still am. One huge problem: costs have gone WAY up, food, electricity, and especially rent; wages have been almost totally flat. I think for most of the lower to middle class, we have been, and are still losing ground, no matter the field, give or take.

Edit: Also, it is hard to even list the number of times I have moved, for various reasons, generally to save money on rent. Yikes. I feel like a nomad, in ways...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 24, 2018)

I work for a business that sells irrigation parts and equipment. I mean, it wasn't the job I was expecting, but I'll take what I can get when I'm not in college. *shrug*


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Jul 27, 2018)

Class 8 truck driver.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 28, 2018)

Anybody here have this job?


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 28, 2018)

Found a job, starting Monday:
I'm a jewelry consultant who knows nothing about jewelry.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 28, 2018)

Holy shit, am I the first restaurant manager here?  I mean it’s fast food (literally hehehehe) but it ain’t a bad gig.  I don’t make too much, other restaurants definitely pay their managers more, but I don’t have nasty fucking fryers to clean or grease on every fucking surface.  In fact, since I mostly manage weekends in a primarily college town during the summer, most nights are me and my staff getting stoned and dicking around on our phones because there’s literally nothing else to do.  It takes no time at all to finish the cleaning list and slicing. Kinda boring tbh.



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I am a nurse.
> 
> I work in a forensic mental hospital.
> 
> I am basically Nurse Ratched, IRL.



Okay ngl I had the biggest crush on her lol.  I kinda have a thing for frigid milfs.


----------



## Taku (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm a cook at the most successful (non-corporate) pizza place in the world, and I'm damn good at it.


----------



## Filter (Jul 31, 2018)

IT


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm a dole bludger. Just kidding, I don't have a job yet cause I need to focus on my studies, not sure where I'll work after that's done, probably MacDonald's or something.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Jul 31, 2018)

Unemployed. Need to hit 16 this November before I can get my first job. I'll take whatever job it is as long as I can handle it. Besides that, I have High School to deal with. A lot of you have interesting jobs though.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 31, 2018)

Well for the next nine weeks, I'm  an Electronics Tech for a School District, doing fire alarm inspections at the moment. Come October, I'm retired from that job and we're moving to the Mid-West. Sixteen years with the school district, got a good retirement package going.

N0t sure whether to teach basic guitar or work part time at the local hardware store. Just need to do something for four years until I can draw my full social security.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm a full-time caregiver. Very stressful job.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 31, 2018)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Well for the next nine weeks, I'm  an Electronics Tech for a School District, doing fire alarm inspections at the moment. Come October, I'm retired from that job and we're moving to the Mid-West. Sixteen years with the school district, got a good retirement package going.
> 
> *N0t sure whether to teach basic guitar or work part time at the local hardware store.* Just need to do something for four years until I can draw my full social security.



Do both.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 1, 2018)

Judicial clerk, water operator, city councilman, and full time student. 

A lot of you guys have cool jobs.


----------



## One-eyedCat (Aug 2, 2018)

Im a manager of a publix bakery. Just got promoted. I was the head baker. No more getting up at 2 am for work.


----------



## Nihles (Aug 3, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Holy shit, am I the first restaurant manager here?  I mean it’s fast food (literally hehehehe) but it ain’t a bad gig.  I don’t make too much, other restaurants definitely pay their managers more, but I don’t have nasty fucking fryers to clean or grease on every fucking surface.  In fact, since I mostly manage weekends in a primarily college town during the summer, most nights are me and my staff getting stoned and dicking around on our phones because there’s literally nothing else to do.  It takes no time at all to finish the cleaning list and slicing. Kinda boring tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ngl I had the biggest crush on her lol.  I kinda have a thing for frigid milfs.


What kinda fast food place doesn't have a fryer?


----------



## fourur (Aug 3, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Good luck! I have two degrees—Graphic Design and Creative writing and English and guess where the majority of my work experience is? Retail. You know why I have a hard time finding "real" jobs?
> 
> Retail goes "why are you here with your education?" and things in my fields go "you don't have enough related experience." Except where I live isn't very...design or writing-centric. :/ Trust me, I have applied to _every single one_ in the entire city. The closest people I can get to bite want me an hour and a half away, or to move to the capitol 2 hours away. If I'm moving two hours away I might as well move closer to my wife's family, where their town is so up and coming you basically shout out the window for a job and you'll get one apparently. Seriously I visited for a weekend and got three offers. Three. Just because I was "related" to a regular customer.
> 
> However I've managed to net enough this week with the comms I was able to scrounge I can pay 3 of my bills so far! Granted the last two I have left are about $600 worth but at this rate I should be able to make most of it. I had to quit without a job lined up, paid all my bills for this month, and planned on living off of my wife's savings for a bit. So sometimes, you just have to get lucky I guess. If you ever need to chat, I understand what you're going through.




You do great effort in the field you like and you end up in retail, or order picker, or slaugherhouse, or worse, I guess the most efficient things is to create your corp, or yo build your own buisness to survive, I'm really tired to be the puppet of the economy and receive job application  that not what I'm searching for. Don't give up and believe in your professionnal project.


----------



## fourur (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm a professionnal lazy ass , and may never be something else, because god hate meh :v  weeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 3, 2018)

Worked previously as a cleaner, now starting my university studies next month.


----------



## Moonlit_Legacy (Aug 17, 2018)

I work as a copywriter right now, but unfortunately due to the area I live in, writing jobs are... Not viewed as necessary, which is highly unfortunate considering no one in this state could write their way out of a paper bag. Alright that's a little harsh, but it is frustrating not being able to have enough money to pay off my bills and save for a wedding. I do commissions of both the written and drawn variety and do adoptables as a side gig, but that can only take me so far. I'd honestly love to get in touch with any other copywriters or writers in general; knowing someone else in my field would be great. I feel pretty isolated, haha.


----------



## Naheta Doe (Aug 17, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Holy shit, am I the first restaurant manager here?  I mean it’s fast food (literally hehehehe) but it ain’t a bad gig.  I don’t make too much, other restaurants definitely pay their managers more, but I don’t have nasty fucking fryers to clean or grease on every fucking surface.  In fact, since I mostly manage weekends in a primarily college town during the summer, most nights are me and my staff getting stoned and dicking around on our phones because there’s literally nothing else to do.  It takes no time at all to finish the cleaning list and slicing. Kinda boring tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ngl I had the biggest crush on her lol.  I kinda have a thing for frigid milfs.




Lol not a restraunt manager but I am the CDM (certified dietary manager) at a skilled nursing facility. Its a commercial kitchen on steroids I wish I only had to deal with the state inspectors but nope I get the center for Medicare and medicade as well. 

We feed between 80 and 109 people with different diet requirements and texture needs 3 meals and 3 snacks a day.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 18, 2018)

Recently got hired to teach basic math classes at at a tech school.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 18, 2018)

ButtBandit said:


> I think I might be unemployable. I dont accept authority, *I only do things I think are needed and follow my own rules*.



You sound like a politician.


----------



## Loffi (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm an assistant manager at a pet store. I'm still not sure what I want to do for a career.


----------



## magetea (Aug 20, 2018)

I work at a gas station currently :/ I'm working on becoming a hair stylist maybe though


----------



## Telnac (Aug 20, 2018)

Peebes said:


> Recently got hired to teach basic math classes at at a tech school.


Yes, moar maths needed! It's appalling how many students graduate high school without knowing the math expected to succeed in college or life in general.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm an Underwriter for an Insurance Broker. 
...Decent money..Not very fun.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 20, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Yes, moar maths needed! It's appalling how many students graduate high school without knowing the math expected to succeed in college or life in general.



I've achieved my dream of teaching 5th grade math to adults and getting a paycheck for it honestly.

Like, after 6 years of fucking Math school, teaching people how to find perimeter and use fractions is an amazing relief and ego trip.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 20, 2018)

i work in a music store


----------



## Sagt (Oct 1, 2018)

Economics student, without a side job at the moment. 

Last year I worked in a cafe, but I was working too many hours alongside other commitments I had, which made me stressed. After coming to the epiphany that the money wasn't worth it, I quit. I considered trying to lower my hours... but I didn't really enjoy the job anymore anyways, and I wasn't really gaining any worthwhile experience from it either. The extra money was nice though. :c

Currently I'm in the process of applying for a temp job as an administrative assistant, to do only 4 hours a week, lol. It seems good though since I can fill up my CV a bit more with somewhat relevant experience (IT skills with excel, and other stuff) without needing to commit to too much.


----------



## C-artsy (Oct 1, 2018)

Cool job!  Good excuse to have frozen sea water, LOL

I'm a full-time artist and hermit living on a nature preserve. Teach occasionally, but mainly I paint, sculpt, write, and illustrate.


----------



## Paolite (Oct 1, 2018)

Right now I'm studying and not working, but my last work (this summer) was as an intern in an AI research team focused on the medical sector. It was really fun and I learned a lot. Even if I wasn't paid much I still have the satifaction of working on a project that will improve other people's live and maybe even save someone's live.


----------



## Joni (Oct 1, 2018)

Paolite said:


> Right now I'm studying and not working, but my last work (this summer) was as an intern in an AI research team focused on the medical sector. It was really fun and I learned a lot. Even if I wasn't paid much I still have the satifaction of working on a project that will improve other people's live and maybe even save someone's live.


What are you studying?


----------



## Paolite (Oct 1, 2018)

Joni said:


> What are you studying?


Video game design and development, which is basically computer science focused on video games. But I already left my dream of becoming a video game developer, I prefer to do something that really helps other people's life and the reasearch team I've been working this summer have already told me that if I want to keep working with them, they are going to help me pay a master degree and they'll also give me a place to do a PhD.


----------



## Joni (Oct 1, 2018)

Paolite said:


> Video game design and development, which is basically computer science focused on video games. But I already left my dream of becoming a video game developer, I prefer to do something that really helps other people's life and the reasearch team I've been working this summer have already told me that if I want to keep working with them, they are going to help me pay a master degree and they'll also give me a place to do a PhD.


Wow cool.


----------



## tarotrickster (Oct 1, 2018)

Artist manager. Work with outsourced artists, critique their work, and prep assets for implementation.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Oct 1, 2018)

Seems most of you either have a job or have living covered by parents (underage, students). I wonder why so many furries are broke or struggle to afford anything other than necessary bills? At least it seems like that on the Internet. I'm surprised that it happens even to furries living in USA, one of the highest average employee income counties of the world.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 1, 2018)

TabbyTomCat said:


> Seems most of you either have a job or have living covered by parents (underage, students). I wonder why so many furries are broke or struggle to afford anything other than necessary bills? At least it seems like that on the Internet. I'm surprised that it happens even to furries living in USA, one of the highest average employee income counties of the world.



Well, 2 things. 
People without employment might be very worried about that and be more likely to talk about it on blogs. 
The definition of 'employed' in the United States is very expansive and includes a lot of categories that most us would not intuitively regard as 'employed'...and you know, a lot of furries don't live in the USA anyway (like me).


----------



## tinybuggy (Oct 1, 2018)

Full time student at law school. 

"Employed" as a freelance artist because I don't really have time for shift work.


----------



## Marcl (Oct 1, 2018)

At the moment unemployed. But I'm finishing few things of mine and planning to become self-employed.


----------



## Sagt (Oct 1, 2018)

TabbyTomCat said:


> have living covered by parents (underage, *students*)


Or by enormous loans with high interest rates.



Spoiler: Fuckkkk.






TabbyTomCat said:


> I wonder why so many furries are broke or struggle to afford anything other than necessary bills? At least it seems like that on the Internet. I'm surprised that it happens even to furries living in USA, one of the highest average employee income counties of the world.


...

Ever heard of income inequality? Or in-work poverty? Averages account poorly for extremes. 

If you mean to say that it seems more prevalent with furries, maybe that's because furries are disproportionately young adults, who possibly haven't yet achieved their career potential. Or, because we disproportionately attract a lot of self-employed artists, which isn't a career well-known for income stability. Or, maybe because we, subconsciously, take greater note of the 'poor' people compared to the 'ordinary' people, and the internet (not being economically segregated) makes the 'poor' people more visible to those who live in wealthier areas. I don't know.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Oct 1, 2018)

I assume that income inequality is the same across (at least western) world and across fandoms. But my assumption may be wrong.
Yet I don't see that many people to mention personal financial struggle in other communities.

That disproportional share of self-employed artists is good point.


----------



## Picklepaige (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm going to school to be a nurse, does that count? I like medical things, and that RN pay is pretty nice! Plus I loooove how flexible the schedule is. You can get basically any shift/days you want, which is super nice.


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Oct 3, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I work at an airport.  I fuel airplanes, and stuff.
> 
> No I’m not that guy you see loading the bags on planes at the airlines.  I mostly deal with private aircraft. (Aka rich people)



Same exact thing! What airport?


----------



## Rosie Paws (Oct 3, 2018)

I am a dog groomer!


----------



## Alv (Oct 4, 2018)

Probably uncommon but I am a small scale real estate investor/developer.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm a job thief.

I do an engineering job for big US corporation that outsourced all domestic engineering jobs to cheap countries because we can deliver the same results for 1/6 to 1/4 of US wages.
The same corporation is also hiring third world engineers for 1/3 of my pay. The only reason I still have this job is that they haven't found anyone competent there yet.

So now you can focus your hate towards me.



Spoiler: Greedy bastards thought



I just wonder if there is a way I could leverage exchange rates in my favor instead of corporate. If I could get my ordinary job for US wage while living in my region, my pay would be very close to official salary of the President of my country. Not kidding.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Oct 12, 2018)

College student


----------



## TornPaperDolls (Oct 17, 2018)

Student


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Oct 17, 2018)

I roll around in these uncomfortable loud wagons


----------



## Yumus (Oct 17, 2018)

Fishmonger


----------



## Jarren (Oct 17, 2018)

Currently: I do a bit of everything for a local small business, particularly web presence/social media management. 

Hopefully soon: Conservation officer for the state fish and game department.


----------



## Nozabii (Oct 18, 2018)

Professional bum.


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm a college student. I'm probably going to get an on-campus job next semester though.


----------



## SnackyFluff (Nov 4, 2018)

Meh, just work at McDonaldz while goin to college as well! It's pretty sucky, but it actually pays well where I live :0


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Nov 5, 2018)

I sell jewelry...
At a retail store....
Imagine how much fun I'm gonna have around Christmas time!


----------



## thiivdan (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm a computer tech working for Geek Squad. I'm also working towards getting a degree in network administration.


----------



## atlantiarai (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm a chef actually at a local University! I've gone through schooling, managed restaurants, done the whole hiring/firing experience etc. It's really fun and an always changing work environment. I typically start my shift at 4:30am and done by noon. Which is nice, I have all afternoon/evening to laze around and work on crafts haha. It's a good life.


----------



## Yarkariolu2 (Nov 17, 2018)

I repair small machinery. :O


----------



## Tao (Nov 18, 2018)

I used to be a chef for a while, now I just do seasonal jobs while I'm in school. I've been trying to get everything in order to sell foraged mushrooms to restaurants but it's surprisingly complicated.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 18, 2018)

Oh so many things, I work at a school as a crossing patroller (Lollypop man)  I run a small home shopping company and I work as a parcel delivery driver on Saturdays (yey Christmas).


----------



## Frijolero (Nov 18, 2018)

Pipe fitter
Oil/gas not plumbing
Enjoying being laid off currently


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 19, 2018)

I make sure the lights turn on when they're supposed to, whenever I'm not a professional student. Seawater and remotely-operated weapon systems may be involved as well.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 19, 2018)

Work at DC headquarters for Occupational Health and Safety programs. Workplace safety, industrial hygiene, fire protection... I am always in awe of the creative ways people come up with to hurt themselves and keep folks like @JakeTheFoXx busy.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Nov 21, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Work at DC headquarters for Occupational Health and Safety programs. Workplace safety, industrial hygiene, fire protection... I am always in awe of the creative ways people come up with to hurt themselves and keep folks like @JakeTheFoXx busy.


Lol, you aren't kidding! I bet you see all sorts of odd and injuries with weird stories!


----------



## Keefur (Nov 25, 2018)

I work as a clubber for a fur seal harvester company.  Just kidding...
I'm a printer.  I do mostly finishing and bindry work (saddle stitching and perfect binding).  I print con books for some Furry cons.  I also do lots of paperback books and funeral memorial booklets.  My hours are whack, though.  I was working at 2am last night getting a funeral booklet ready for a wake that was at 2pm today.  I also do Ebay stuff, selling antiques and collectibles.  I've done antiques and collectibles since I was 8 years old.  I'm now 63.  I do some occasional writing and art.  I am like @Guifrog and spend a lot of time repairing photos and doing print layout work.


----------



## Skipper84 (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm a fire lieutenant for fairly large department in California.  I used to work for a much smaller fire department, but decided to leave for more promotional and training opportunities as well as specialized assignments.  Prior to that I was a law enforcement officer for a large state agency.  Working a 48/96 schedule is pretty awesome.  It definitely gives ample time for hobbies and travel.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Nov 26, 2018)

Skipper84 said:


> I'm a fire lieutenant for fairly large department in California.  I used to work for a much smaller fire department, but decided to leave for more promotional and training opportunities as well as specialized assignments.  Prior to that I was a law enforcement officer for a large state agency.  Working a 48/96 schedule is pretty awesome.  It definitely gives ample time for hobbies and travel.


Rock on! Lieutenant at a large fire department sounds like it took some hard work to get there! Congrats! I work EMS and used to do 48/96 hour shifts, which I loved as well. It was like a 4 day weekend at the end of every shift. I have since moved to a busier EMS department and we do the 24/48s. Not my favorite, but it beats the modified Berkley IMO.


----------



## Faexie (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm a cashier in a grocery store and I'm studying to become a childhood educator (I'm gonna watch over preschool children and help them with their developpment)


----------



## pandasayori (Nov 26, 2018)

I used to work retail at Cracker Barrel, but soon I'll be starting flight attendant training.


----------



## gamermaid (Nov 26, 2018)

I work as a seller at a small bookstore. It's not much, but I do get free coffee at the cafe.


----------



## Skipper84 (Nov 26, 2018)

JakeTheFoXx said:


> Rock on! Lieutenant at a large fire department sounds like it took some hard work to get there! Congrats! I work EMS and used to do 48/96 hour shifts, which I loved as well. It was like a 4 day weekend at the end of every shift. I have since moved to a busier EMS department and we do the 24/48s. Not my favorite, but it beats the modified Berkley IMO.



It's definitely been a journey with some "fun" injuries along the way.  I worked EMS on the side about 8 years ago to get more interaction with patients since most of what I do is arrive on scene about 10 seconds before EMS and stand around trying to look cool.  I really enjoyed working on the box, but our EMS system was and is chaotic at best.  At the time, there 6 different companies and that was interesting to say the least.  I really wish that the county would go with a sole provider, but that's too much to ask for.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Nov 27, 2018)

Skipper84 said:


> It's definitely been a journey with some "fun" injuries along the way.  I worked EMS on the side about 8 years ago to get more interaction with patients since most of what I do is arrive on scene about 10 seconds before EMS and stand around trying to look cool.  I really enjoyed working on the box, but our EMS system was and is chaotic at best.  At the time, there 6 different companies and that was interesting to say the least.  I really wish that the county would go with a sole provider, but that's too much to ask for.


Mad respect. There is no way I could do the Fire side. I am just not cut out for it nor am I physically fit enough for it. I love our Fire Dept, they are such a great group of guys and gals, Id give an arm and a leg for em. 6 different EMS agencies? That kinda sounds like the movie Mother, Jugs and Speed lol. That sounds chaotic. I kind of like the idea of a County based EMS service. That is what I work for. It's unified throughout the entire are, and that makes it easier.


----------

